# Waste of money?



## nikki (Jun 7, 2001)

Some studies and articles say that consuming more than 30 gms. of protein in one meal is a waste of money because your body can't digest that at one time.  What do you guys think?  I bought some of the Met-rx Pro 60's and was curious.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 7, 2001)

Can you please show me the studies you are referring to?

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 8, 2001)

Well, I can't say much about a study a can't see.

But, let's just say this: 30g is a huge over generalization. Will a 90 y/o obese women absorb as much protein as a 210lb BB who is 5%?

Additionally, just because protein isn't used for muscle building does not mean it is wasted.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## nikki (Jun 8, 2001)

I realize that it is not wasted and that it can be used as an energy source.  I was talking strictly about consuming more than 30grams at one meal for muscle building and not energy.


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 8, 2001)

I ve read that also, although somewhere it said 30g, somewhere 50 even 60g.
I ve also read that if one traines for quite some time, and has more muscles, body can use more protein then average.

------------------
New kid on the board


----------



## Charger (Jun 8, 2001)

I read around 50 grams. I would think if you are consuming 60 grams you are wasting some of it. Just my opinion


----------



## nikki (Jun 8, 2001)

There was a few studies in one of the muscle mags awhile back.  Can't remember which one, though


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 9, 2001)

Protein is never "wasted".

If you are on a reduced calorie diet, none of your protein will be stored as fat, none.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 12, 2001)

> *Originally posted by TheSupremeBeing:*
> Protein is never "wasted".
> 
> If you are on a reduced calorie diet, none of your protein will be stored as fat, none.



<FONT COLOR="Blue">Well, if you don't store it as fat, and you take in more than you can absorb, then wouldn't the stuff you poop out be considered "wasted"?
I personally don't bother taking more than 25-30g at a time cause I think the body won't absorb more than 20g per sitting, of course, several factors will also effect how much will be absorbed</FONT c>

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 12, 2001)

Protein is either used to build muscle, stored as fat, or coverted to glucose.

You don't just poop out amino acids, you poop out the byproduct of the protein after it has gone through gluconeogenesis (protein to carb conversion).

So no, it's not wasted.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## BroadStreet (Jun 12, 2001)

Supreme, are you saying we absorb 100% of the nutritional value from the protein we eat?


----------



## nikki (Jun 12, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments.  I was just wondering because I just bought some of the Pro 60's by Met-rx.  Didn't know whether it was a waste of my $ since I normally just take the regular Met-rx, that only has 37gm. protein.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 12, 2001)

I'm saying that protein will always do *something* after you eat it. It will be digested, and it will be used. Of course it won't all be used to build muscle, but it will not just be pooped out unless you have digstive problems.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## BroadStreet (Jun 12, 2001)

Supreme, whats your opinion on a reasonable amount of protein to consume with one meal. I dont think an excessive amount will be totally digested. Food only has a certain amount of time in the digestive tract to be utilized as fuel or stored as fat. I've heard of these studies concerning protein absorbtion and feel them to be valid. It's the assigning a certain number of grams that I find a reach. Its my belief that moderate consumption of protein thruout the day leads to much better absorbtion.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 12, 2001)

I agree.

The point i was trying to make is that excess protein is not just pooped out. It will end up doing something in the body, and when on a calorie reduced diet it will not be stored as fat.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Mule (Jun 12, 2001)

Did someone say fecal matter!


----------



## BroadStreet (Jun 12, 2001)

How much protein an individual can absorb is going to vary from person to person. There are many factors involved. Generally as a person ages absorbility decreases due to decreased enzyme production and abuse of the digestive tract. I personally dont take more than 40 grams of protein per meal. I do believe excess quantities per meal will not be utilized effectively.   

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by BroadStreet on 06-12-2001 at 01:15 PM]</font>


----------

